# Covered Bridge metric. Anyone doing it?



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll be there. Any one else?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Kram59 said:


> I'll be there. Any one else?



link?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Sure. I was tired and lazy when I posted it.
http://www.lancasterbikeclub.org/cbm.php


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 28, 2006)

I think I might be doing that one. I guess there's another covered bridge ride that I'm doing in the fall, but I'm not sure if it's the same one. My buddy has the info.

- Chris


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

*yup*

I'm signed up with 2 other guys. how many people usually do this? are you starting right at 7:30?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Seems there are several "Covered Bridge" rides in the US. My former club in Corvallis, Oregon has their annual covered bridge ride this weekend. 

http://www.coveredbridgetour.org/


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

wasfast said:


> Seems there are several "Covered Bridge" rides in the US. My former club in Corvallis, Oregon has their annual covered bridge ride this weekend.
> 
> http://www.coveredbridgetour.org/


Oregon isn't exactly mid-atlantic


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

*I'm doing it for the first time...*

I hear there are quite a few cyclists who ride this one. Hopefully I'll be there with about 6 or 7 other friends. 

I think the covered bridge ride you're talking about in the fall is the one run by the CBBC in Bucks County. http://www.cbbikeclub.org/?body=covered_bridge_ride&nav=cbr I've done that one before and its a good ride. 

So is anyone going to wear their RBR kit? I'll probably be in my Roxborough Riders jersey.

Later,

Eric


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

ECF said:


> II think the covered bridge ride you're talking about in the fall is the one run by the CBBC in Bucks County. http://www.cbbikeclub.org/?body=covered_bridge_ride&nav=cbr I've done that one before and its a good ride.


As much as I'd like to do the CBBC ride, unfortunately it runs through the township where I work as a police officer, and I'm forced to work it every year. It saddens me to see the nice bikes and not be able to participate. Granted, I ride those roads all the time, but it's much more fun when there's a bunch of you.

So when you see a sad police officer directing traffic ogling the bikes, that's me.

Brooks K.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll smile & wave


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Prolly


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Prolly not.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Prolly not. I'll


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Prolly not. I'll be wearing my World Cup Ski and cycle kit. I'm hoping to be leaving with a group around 730. I think it'll be nutz this year with the Phloyd thang and all.....


----------



## CRM (Feb 5, 2004)

*We do it every year*

Haven't missed one since about '98. Great ride. Extremely well organized. They get about 3000 riders, if memory serves. We're not hitting the road till about 8:30. I'm not an early morning kind of guy.


----------

